# أحترف الرسم الهندسى ,,, محاضرات وكتب ,,, عربى ,,, new



## عمروعلى3 (18 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

احترف الرسم الهندسى من اول انواع الخطوط حتى المساقط والظل ورسم المجسمات والكثير عن الرسم الهندسى
######################​ 
أخوانى الاعزاء طلبة المراحل الاولى فى كليات الهندسة​ 
اعلم ان الكثير منا يعانى فى تلك الفترة الدراسية من بعض الصعوبة فى تفهم مادة الرسم الهندسى
ولذلك اقدم لكم تلك المحاضرة عن الرسم الهندسى والتى تشمل:​ 
- الرسم الهندسى الميكانيكى machine parts
- رسم المنشأت المعدنية steel constructions drawing
- رسم منشأت الرى irrigation constructions drawing​ 
الملف بالمرفقات​ 
وهذه المحاضرة للمبتدئين هى خطوة على الطريق وعليكم ان شاء الله تكملة الطريق بالتدريب المستمر وكثرة الرسم والفهم لما يقال فى محاضرات الكلية.​ 
شاكر ومقدر لكم​ 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​ 

[BLINK]أخوانى هناك خطأ بسيط اتمنى ان تتسع قلوبكم للغفران[/BLINK]​ 



 
هذا المستطيل لن تجدوه فى تلك الشريحه 
أسف على هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود​ 


 
##########################################################​ 
New
تاريخ الاضافه 8/8/2006
بشرى أخوانى الكرام
لكل السائلين عن الرسم المتقدم (غير المبتدئين)
سواء الرسم المدنى او المعمارى
اليكم مجموعه من اجمل الكتب بصيغه pdf اقل مايقال عنها انها جميله
وتضم​ 
رسم تنفيذي
مجسمات معمارية الرسم المدنــي 
المنظور المعماري 
إظهار معماري
الفصل الأول-
الفصل الثاني 
المنظور المعماري الرسم بالحاسب الآلي 
إظهار و منظور بالحاسب الآلي 
الرسم بالحاسب الآلي
اضغــــــــــط هنــــــــــا​ 




​ 
هذا بالاضافه الى كتب فى الهنسة المعمارية
أضغــــــــط هنــــــــــا​


الرسم الهندسى.zip​


----------



## الحسون المدني (21 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااااااااا للاخ


----------



## shrek (21 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## M.SAMIR (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك واعزك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## العبد لله (23 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يخليك يا اخي ويا حبيبي اشكرك بشده وربنا يوفقك ويسهلك .....والفاتحه علي والديك وربنا يسكنه فسيح جناته يا رب


----------



## معاذ الأثري (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نانسي مهند (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng.mohanad (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 

المهندس مهنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## المهندس (27 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يا هلا بك أخي المهندس عمرو ..

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ..
و مشكور على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة ..

و تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## eng_hazem123 (27 يوليو 2006)

*[glow="cc3300"]و الله فعلا موضوع مهم جدا 
بارك الله فيك 
و في انتظار المزيد[/glow]*


----------



## maen_1975 (27 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك وبارك الله فيك

لا تنسو اخوان لكم في فلسطين ادو لهم في الثبات


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاكم الله أخي عمرو على عرضك الطيب واسمحلى بنسخها حتى يستفيد منها أخوة لنا آخرين

مجهود عظيم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## دعيج (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي ....

(سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم ..... عدد خلقه , ورضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , ومداد كلماته)


----------



## maroocat (27 يوليو 2006)

[grade="4169e1 Ff1493 008000 00bfff"] 
Thanks For All
[/grade]


----------



## A1_Abo (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير ونفعنا واياكم بالتعاون


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالرغم من انى ليس تخصصى هذا ولكن طرح الموضوع عجبنى جدا 
شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير
[glint] 
م/هبه قنديل
[/glint]


----------



## م. بركات (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير و دائما" في تقدم


----------



## yasserams (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا كثيرا للاهتمام


----------



## المهند2006 (27 يوليو 2006)

سلام عليكم 
بصراحة جزالك الله خير وكثر من أمثالك من مهندسين صناعيييييييين وشكرا


----------



## احمد فهمي (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للسادة القائمين علي هذا الموقع الرائع .... جزاكم الله خيرا علي ماتقدموه علس امل اللقاء لمعرفة الكثير مما عندكم مع اسمي تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والنجاح 
احمد فهمي


----------



## bluemagic (27 يوليو 2006)

[blink]جزاك الله خيرا وزاد في علمك[/blink]


----------



## dosat (27 يوليو 2006)

]
َجزاك اللةخيرا واتمنا ايدم على ابداعيك العلمى


----------



## FoR YoU _ أيمن (27 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه 

والله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## أصيل (27 يوليو 2006)

، ، ، الله يجازيك كل خير ويبارك فيك .


----------



## راية (27 يوليو 2006)

اللة يعطيك العافية
تشكرات بالشوالات


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (27 يوليو 2006)

جزيت خيراً و رزقت براً و كفيت شراً و أدخلت جنة و رفعت منزلةً


----------



## mohamedalfadel (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا انا مهتم بكل ما يتعلق بهندسة الري ارجو افادتي بكل جديد


----------



## anas_shroof (27 يوليو 2006)

السلااااام عليكم جازااااااااااااك الله كل خير مع انو انا قسم اتصالات وما بخدش الحاجات دي بس بصراحه فادة واحد زميلي في قسم انشاء مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]













[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]العبد لله
معاذ الأثري
نانسي مهند
eng.mohanad
المهندس
eng_hazem123
maen_1975
فتوح
دعيج
Maroocat
A1_Abo
م /هبه قنديل
Abarakat
Yasserams
المهند2006
احمد فهمي
Bluemagic
Dosat
FoR YoU _ أيمن
أصيل
راية
محمد عبد الفتاح ب
mohamedalfadel
anas_shroof
[/GRADE]

جزاكم الله خيرا






وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله

[/FRAME]​


----------



## محمد طاهر العيد (27 يوليو 2006)

هكذا املنا بكم يامهندسين ياعرب والى المزيد


----------



## rosey_soul (27 يوليو 2006)

مجهود راااااائع ما شاء الله...


----------



## khaledelmasry (27 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]

جزاك الله خيرا[/FRAME]


----------



## bourti (27 يوليو 2006)

machekour akhi jazila chokere


----------



## م_سندس (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الجميل
وشكرا لكلا المهندسين عمرو وعلي 
م_سندس


----------



## الأوائل2006 (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخى العزيز لكن انا لى سؤال ياريت تعطينى فكره بلشلرح عن ماكينة التطريز وعمل الروسمات على الملابس لان ان شاء الله نفس اعمل هذا المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير:12:

أخى العزيز مرحبا بك
فى الواقع انا مهندس مدنى ولا اعرف عن ماكينات التطريز شئيا
يمكنك طرح تساؤلك فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=7
المشــــ عمروعلى3 ــــــرف


----------



## المصـــري (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## oman1999 (27 يوليو 2006)

[grade="ff1493 800080 0000ff 800080 008080"] 
أحسنت ما قصرت مهندس عمرو على هذه المحاضرة القيمه
مع خالص تحياتي
[/grade]:13: ​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

فتوح قال:


> جزاكم الله أخي عمرو على عرضك الطيب واسمحلى بنسخها حتى يستفيد منها أخوة لنا آخرين
> 
> مجهود عظيم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير
> 
> أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال




بالطبع اخى العزيز يمكنك ذلك
وجزاك الله خيرا على نقلها


----------



## شملول (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شملول (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## vovaltm (27 يوليو 2006)

بسمه تعالى 
كيف الحال اود ان اشكركم اخوتى على المعلومات الزهيدة والمفيده واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح فى الحياة العلميه والعمليه ... لدى طلب من حضرتكم وهو ان تزودونى بمعلومه كيفيه الشغل على جهاز التوتل استيشن نوع سوكيا sokkia وسأكون شاكرا لكم وربي يوفقكم


----------



## vovaltm (27 يوليو 2006)

اخوكم محمد الشريف يبلغكم السلام ويتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ssellah (27 يوليو 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 يوليو 2006)

very thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## المارشال (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ونلريد المزيد


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (27 يوليو 2006)

اولا مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة بداخل المحاضرة ، وكنت عايزة اسأل سؤال..بالنسبة للمثال الذى وضعته بعد طريقة رسم البيضاوى فى المسقط elevation ناقص مستطيل رفيع على اليسار يفصل بينه وبين الشكل خط .صح ؟ انا طبعا مش متمكنة بس بسأل فقط ... وشكرا للمرة الثانية على هذه المعلومات


----------



## fuaad (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## gailo (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## simply (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخييييييييييي


----------



## مروان البيحاني (27 يوليو 2006)

عقدتي الرسم يا معشر المهندسين وانا تخصصي كهربائيه فبماذا تنصحوني 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## youssef11 (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mruood (27 يوليو 2006)

افادكم الله


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ..

المهندس الصغير 
بقايا الأطلال ..


----------



## SENIOR (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## القرقورى (27 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"] 
أن تعطى معلومة شئ جميل .. ولكن أن ترى ثمار ماأعطيت شئ أجمل ..
فما بالك بدروس .... نسأل الله الاستفادة .. جزاك الله الجنة
[/FRAME]


----------



## محسن 9 (27 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكرا لك اخي المشرف ونريد المزيد من المحاضرات الرائعة من اخ قمة الروعة


----------



## سهري (27 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو صقر (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ عمرو


----------



## firaswadi (27 يوليو 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## صبحى البديوى (27 يوليو 2006)

الاخ عمرو بارك الله فيك لماقدمت لنا من معلومات قيمه عن الرسم الصناعى الهندسى بطريقه جميله فشكرا لك


----------



## Alaa Farrag (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود و نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك علاء فراج


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]













[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]العبد لله
محمد طاهر العيد
rosey_soul
khaledelmasry
bourti
م_سندس
الأوائل2006
المصـــري
oman1999
شملول
Vovaltm
Ssellah
hammhamm44
المارشال
المهندسة ريهام
Fuaad
Gailo
Simply
مروان البيحاني
youssef11
Mruood
بقايا الأطلال
SENIOR
القرقورى
محسن 9
سهري
أبو صقر
Firaswadi
صبحى البديوى
Alaa Farrag

[/GRADE]

جزاكم الله خيرا






وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله

[/FRAME]​


----------



## mruood (27 يوليو 2006)

الرسم ده عايز دماغ


----------



## salem_slim (27 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم إخواننا على هذا الصنيع الطيب ، و دمتم


----------



## creative_haitham (27 يوليو 2006)

شكانا هيثم من مصر
مرسي علي الجهد الكبير ده وارجو منك دوام التقدم
ولي طلب عندك وافيني بالجديد عن اذنك
وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## garary (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على ماقدمت


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

vovaltm قال:


> بسمه تعالى
> كيف الحال اود ان اشكركم اخوتى على المعلومات الزهيدة والمفيده واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح فى الحياة العلميه والعمليه ... لدى طلب من حضرتكم وهو ان تزودونى بمعلومه كيفيه الشغل على جهاز التوتل استيشن نوع سوكيا sokkia وسأكون شاكرا لكم وربي يوفقكم




أخى العزيز هذا الرابط لكتاب بالعربي يشرح جهاز التوتل ستيشن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15499

وهذا رابط قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق قد تجد فيه اكثر مما تتخيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=50


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

المهندسة ريهام قال:


> اولا مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة بداخل المحاضرة ، وكنت عايزة اسأل سؤال..بالنسبة للمثال الذى وضعته بعد طريقة رسم البيضاوى فى المسقط elevation ناقص مستطيل رفيع على اليسار يفصل بينه وبين الشكل خط .صح ؟ انا طبعا مش متمكنة بس بسأل فقط ... وشكرا للمرة الثانية على هذه المعلومات




جزاك الله خيرا أختى الغالية مهندسة ريهام
بالفعل هناك مستطيل ناقص بالرسم ولقد مسحته لعمل حركه مخصصة ونسيت ان اضيفه مرة اخرى
جزاك الله خيرا

[BLINK]وممتــــــــــــــــاز[/BLINK]:12:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

مروان البيحاني قال:


> عقدتي الرسم يا معشر المهندسين وانا تخصصي كهربائيه فبماذا تنصحوني
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




انصحك أخى العزيز ان تشاهد هذه المحاضرة بتمعن
ثم تذهب لأخ أو صديق يكون لديه موهبه الرسم وتستقطع من وقته ساعه يشرح
لك بما يفتح الله عليه
ثم عليك انت بالتدريب المستمر والمتدرج
وان شاء الله نجدك تلقى المحاضرات عن الرسم قريبا
مرحبا بك​


----------



## creative_haitham (27 يوليو 2006)

انا هيثم من مصر 
صح في مستطيل ناقص


----------



## hokagai (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 

اخي عمر .


----------



## hokagai (27 يوليو 2006)

*hokagai*

جزاك الله الف خير 

اخي عمر .


----------



## wiseheart (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صباح سيد (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو
جعلك الله ذخر لنا


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (27 يوليو 2006)

ولا يهمك كلنا ذى خطا وعلى العموم ربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## شملول (27 يوليو 2006)

موضوع متميز لمهندس متميز ونشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## yones (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور ويسلم يداك جاري التحميل


----------



## spidy (27 يوليو 2006)

الله لا يهينك اخوي ويعطيك الف اف عافية على هذا الجهد

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## barhomin (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي على هل المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## roseflower (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adoli (28 يوليو 2006)

ممتاز....شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس ناصر المناعى (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز صاحب تلك المحاضره هذه الرسومات مضبوطه وليس بها اى اخطاء الرجاء اعادة النظر على الرسومات ومرسالتى على ************* ونتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى التوفيق


----------



## حازم الحميدي (28 يوليو 2006)

مشاركة مفيدة 
لك جزيل الشكر 
المهندس النووي حازم الحميدي


----------



## احمد طاهر (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكر*

اشكركم على هذه المحاضرة ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن دراسة هندسة الطيران(بكالوريس) علما باني حاصل على دبلوم هندسة صيانة طائرات في اكاديمية الطيران الملكية الاردنية وشكرا لكم تعاونكم 
اخوكم احمد طاهر​


----------



## محمود البكر (28 يوليو 2006)

*بارك الله فيكم*

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## profshimo (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## my_k505 (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخوي ونصر بك الإسلام والمسلمين على هذا الجهد الجبار
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخره
ابو يزيد
المدينة المنوره


----------



## amado (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك واعزك ووالديك وربنا يسكنهم فسيح جناته 


Amado


----------



## moon_781 (28 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر............. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الطوفان (28 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطك الف عافيه


----------



## waves_645 (28 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لك يا عمرو على3 
وإذا تريدوا المزيد انا مستعد واضح اكثر تعاوناُ مع الأخ عمرو بالرسومات والكتابة


----------



## دمعة امل (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرررررررررررررا اخوي


ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## البرامج (28 يوليو 2006)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مستشار (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## shariqi2000 (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي.
وإلى الأمام


----------



## ibrahem_madian (28 يوليو 2006)

ف انتظار المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا بس يا ريت تهتم شوية بموضوع الالكترونيات 


[grade="00008b Ff1493 008000 4b0082"]سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم[/grade]


----------



## حسن البنا (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (28 يوليو 2006)

Thanks For All


----------



## م / محمود (28 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]شكرا جزيلا[/grade]


----------



## مسلمة لله (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراااا كثيراااا اخى عمرو
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي ال مسافر (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن البلد (28 يوليو 2006)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين , بارك الله لك وأجزل لك العطاء , ووفقك أنت وأحباءك أنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير .
هل يوجد هناك دورة للرسم الهندسي المعماري المتقدم؟


----------



## مهندس حسين كاظم عب (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا وبارك اللة فيك*

شكرا على الموضوع ونتمى ان ترشدونا على الرسم بالاتوكاد بطريقة مبسطة وشكرا


----------



## hamedech (28 يوليو 2006)

مرسى جدا بس على فكرة دة حاجة مهمة بالنسبة للمبتدئين بس انا الحمد لله اتعلمت الرسم دة ومتفوق فية جدا وربنا يوفقكم فى افادة لطلبة التى لم تمارس الرسم الهندسى او الرسم الفنى 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alswidi (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## joker484_23 (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للمهندس وبتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## lolla_m_b (28 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يخليك تشكر اوي على المحاضره اللذيذه دي ويا رب يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حنان سعيد أحمد على (28 يوليو 2006)

*يمنع كتابة البريد الالكترونى . . . المشـــ عمروعلى3 ـــــرف*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد من المواضيع المهمه


----------



## naid (28 يوليو 2006)

يا اخي اشكرك بشده وربنا يوفقك


----------



## alrekabi (28 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هيثم محمد (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للاخ الكريم علي هذا المجهود


----------



## شملول (28 يوليو 2006)

رحم الله والدك وجزاه خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> بالطبع اخى العزيز يمكنك ذلك
> وجزاك الله خيرا على نقلها


 
هذا ما كنت أتوقعه منك لكرم أخلاقك فجزاك الله خيراً وشكراً لك

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## وليد الفاخري (28 يوليو 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد 2007 (28 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس معن (28 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الحبيب


----------



## alaamqat (28 يوليو 2006)

ما في _انسان _خالي من الخطأ


----------



## الأوائل2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

أخى العزيز عمر على الف شكر على الاهتمام والرد وسأستخدم الرابط ولك كل التحيه والشكر


----------



## عواد العاني (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخويه عمرو وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوريهام (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## asmaba2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

thanks dear brother


----------



## بن الجراح (28 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

جزاك الله اخيرا اخى وجعلك نفعا لطلب العلم دائما وزادك علم وايمان وهدى وتقى وعفاف وغنى وارجو ان تقبلنى اخ لك

M.m.a:12:


----------



## السيد السيد (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا أخى .........................................


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مبادرة رائعة مشرفنا الكريم عمروعلى3
وتهم الجميع

كل التقدير والى الامام


----------



## akader60 (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ذا الموقع الذى نأمل أن يكون نواة لدعم امتنا بالتكنولوجيا اللأزمة للتحديات المستقبلية
د. مهندس عبد القادر عبد الكريم


----------



## brightman73 (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هاكونا متاتا (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا مساهمة قيمة جداا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 يوليو 2006)

ننتظر إثراء للموضوع أخي الكريم

مبادرة رائعة من شخص فوق رائع


----------



## kam-87 (28 يوليو 2006)

*احسنت صنعا*

السلام عليكم .........
خير الكلام ما قل و دل ! 
انت بالفعل جدع و بستحق اكتر من هذا الشي سلام


----------



## جوري94 (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، لقد منّ الله علينا بوجود أمثالك يا أخ عمرو ،أكثر الله من أمثالكم وجعلهم ذخراً لوطنهم الاسلامي و العربي0


----------



## عماد البدرى (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكالله خيراً


----------



## algramy (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا*

تبي الصراحه حلو جدا جدا ويعطيك العافيه:12: :1:


----------



## algramy (28 يوليو 2006)

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوه مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## M.Ghareb (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد السعبري (28 يوليو 2006)

الاخ عمرو الرسم صحيح وهذا التنويه الذي اشرت اليه لا داعي له

المهندس احمد السعبري


----------



## احمد السعبري (28 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

:33: الاخ عمرو بارك الله فيك لما تقدمه للمنتدى ولكن التنويه الذي اشرت اليه لا داعي له


----------



## السيد المصرى (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 

المهندس مهنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## حمدي العصيمي (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي عمر 
ننتظر منك المزيد..........


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]













[GRADE="00BFFF 4169E1 FF1493 FF0000 D2691E"]Mruoodmruood
salem_slim
creative_haitham
garary
Hokagai
Wiseheart
صباح سيد
شملول
Yones
Spidy
Barhomin
Roseflower
adoli
مهندس ناصر المناعى
حازم الحميدي
احمد طاهر
محمود البكر
Profshimo
my_k505
Amado
moon_781
الطوفان
waves_645
دمعة امل
البرامج
مستشار
shariqi2000
ibrahem_madian
حسن البنا
محمودعبدالرؤف
البشمهندز محمود
مسلمة لله
علي ال مسافر
شبلي موعد
مهندس حسين كاظم عب
Hamedech
Alswidi
joker484_23
lolla_m_b
حنان سعيد أحمد على
Naid
Alrekabi
هيثم محمد
فتوح
وليد الفاخري
وليد 2007
المهندس معن
Alaamqat
الأوائل2006
عواد العاني
ابوريهام
asmaba2006
بن الجراح
السيد السيد
صناعة المعمار
akader60
brightman73
هاكونا متاتا
م.محمد الكردي
kam-87
جوري94
عماد البدرى
Algramy
M.Ghareb
احمد السعبري
السيد المصرى
حمدي العصيمي[/GRADE]


[BLINK]أشكركم على مروركم الكريم
و[/BLINK]








[/FRAME]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

مهندس ناصر المناعى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى العزيز صاحب تلك المحاضره هذه الرسومات مضبوطه وليس بها اى اخطاء الرجاء اعادة النظر على الرسومات ومرسالتى على ************* ونتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى التوفيق




أخى العزيز مهندس ناصرالمناعى
مرحبا بك

اسعدنى كثيرا مروركم الكريم واتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى ان افيدكم ولو بالقليل
ولكن تذكيرا اخى العزيز بالشروط يمنع منعا باتا كتابة العناوين البريدية فى المشاركات

مرحبا بك​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

احمد طاهر قال:


> اشكركم على هذه المحاضرة ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن دراسة هندسة الطيران(بكالوريس) علما باني حاصل على دبلوم هندسة صيانة طائرات في اكاديمية الطيران الملكية الاردنية وشكرا لكم تعاونكم
> اخوكم احمد طاهر​




اخى العزيز
شاكر لك مرورك الغالى
هذا رابط لموضوع (لمن يريد دراسة الطيران)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21085

وهذا رابط قسم هندسة الطيران يمكنك طرح جميع تساؤلاتك هناك لتجد العون باذن الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=9​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

ibrahem_madian قال:


> ف انتظار المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا بس يا ريت تهتم شوية بموضوع الالكترونيات
> 
> 
> [grade="00008b Ff1493 008000 4b0082"]سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم[/grade]




أخى العزيز انت الان تشرف قسم الهندسة المدنية
هذا رابط قسم هندسة الالكترونيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=27
يمكنك زيارة القسم وووو وعليك الباقى​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين , بارك الله لك وأجزل لك العطاء , ووفقك أنت وأحباءك أنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير .
> هل يوجد هناك دورة للرسم الهندسي المعماري المتقدم؟




أخى العزيز
فى الحقيقة انا مهندس مدنى ولكن لا مانع ان يتم عرض الموضوع على مهندسين قسم العمارة
وهذا رابط قسم العمارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=10
كذلك يمكنك طرح اى تساؤلات وكذلك الاستفاده من كم الموضوعات الرائعه هناك​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

مهندس حسين كاظم عب قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع ونتمى ان ترشدونا على الرسم بالاتوكاد بطريقة مبسطة وشكرا





أخى العزيز يمكنك الاستفاده الحقيقية من خلال الكتب الرائعه الموجوده فى مكتبة القسم المدنى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9222

كذلك هناك قسما للبرامج الهندسية يمكنك ان تجد عندهم المزيد من الكتب وشروحات البرامج الهندسيه على اختلافها ويمكنك ايضا الاستفسار عن اى شىء يخص تلك البرامج فى حاله عدم فهمك لها من خلال الكتب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=14​


----------



## دباسكو (28 يوليو 2006)

ssssssssssso thank`s to u


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

ابوريهام قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك





أخى العزيز . . . 
أسف على تدخلى فيما لا يعنينى ولكنى اتسأل
هل حضرتك والد المهندسة ريهام
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم
فما اجمل ان يكون الوالد والابنه على صلة وثيقه كهذه
واعتقد انها السبقه الاولى التى يكون فيها اب وابنه اعضاء فى منتدى واحد​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

بن الجراح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله اخيرا اخى وجعلك نفعا لطلب العلم دائما وزادك علم وايمان وهدى وتقى وعفاف وغنى وارجو ان تقبلنى اخ لك
> 
> M.m.a:12:




أخى العزيز بن الجراح
ان اكون اخا لك امر وارد ولكن ان تكون انت اخا لى ... فلى كل الشرف فى ذلك​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

akader60 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على ذا الموقع الذى نأمل أن يكون نواة لدعم امتنا بالتكنولوجيا اللأزمة للتحديات المستقبلية
> د. مهندس عبد القادر عبد الكريم




أخى الاكبر واستاذى وان لم اتتلمذ على يدك الكريمه
ان هذا الموقع هو ثمرة جهد اعضاءه امثال حضراتكم
ويشرفنا ان تكون بيننا كما اتمنى ان تنهال علينا بوافر علمك وخبرتك​


----------



## hamedech (29 يوليو 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> أخى الاكبر واستاذى وان لم اتتلمذ على يدك الكريمه
> ان هذا الموقع هو ثمرة جهد اعضاءه امثال حضراتكم
> 
> ويشرفنا ان تكون بيننا كما اتمنى ان تنهال علينا بوافر علمك وخبرتك​


 شكرا جزيلا وانا اتمنى ان اكون واحد من فريق العمل لدى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى يساعد على متابعةة الطالب المبتدىء فى الرسم ( الهندسى والفنى ) وان شاء الله يكون تعب هذا المنتدى يكون خيرا ولكم كل التوفيق


----------



## seya (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
مواضيع مفيدة ومهمه جداافدتنا بها جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مسعود آل درعان (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي ونفه الله بها لكل مهندس


----------



## ابو علوة (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ونتمنى منكم المزيد
هل هناك برامج تشرح التجميع والأيزومترك


----------



## abhte (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة


----------



## احمد فهمي (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
في الحديث القدسى يقول , مامعناه.. " عبدي لاتشكرني اذ لم تشكر من اجريت النعمة علي يداه "
لاذا فأنا ممنون لمدي اهتمامكم بزوار موقعكم الرائع واحترامكم لما يرسل لكم من ملاحظات.....
ولولا ظروف عائلية حالت دون تصفحي لكافة الموضوعات التي طرحتموها.. فأنني أأكد بعظائــــم
استفادتي منكم ..ولكن اعدكم في القريب تصفح ماورد وسأعمل بها في حياتي العملية.. فادعوا لي
ولكم برفع الغمة ودوام التوفيق مع خالص تحياتي وشكري وتقديــــــــــــــــري لكم جميع .
اخوكم / احمد فهمي .. القاهرة


----------



## m00n15 (29 يوليو 2006)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## med (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 

اخي فيصل .


----------



## دبدوب (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرآ جزيلآ على هذا الموضوع....


----------



## دبدوب (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرآ جزيلآ...


----------



## zuhir sabah (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وزادك علما


----------



## م.نهيل (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي جدا على هذه المحاضرة القيمة
م.ملك


----------



## body55 (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي


----------



## al_7beeeeb (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## amir eleslam (29 يوليو 2006)

جزيل الشكر يا أخى عمرو 

مجهود كبير اسأل الله ألا يحرمك ثوابه

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hakhussein (29 يوليو 2006)

Thanks for your subject


----------



## احمد سعادة (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود الطيبة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اوكش (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## vovaltm (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه والله مابى يفتح معاى ولا ملف ولا رابط توصلنى رساله اتقول كتاب على التوتل استيشن بالعربي لكن وين انجى نفتح مانلقى فى شئ .. ايش الدبارة ياكحيل انظارة.


اخى اعرف انك الان قد حصلت على المحاضرة
بدليل مشاركتك التى تلى هذه المشاركة
راسلنى اذا كانت هناك مشكلة
أخوك م./ عمروعلى


----------



## 2911 (29 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكراً جزيلاً .. واتمني المزيد..[/frame]


----------



## المهندس الكبيييير (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك ألف عافية
المهندس الكبيييييييييييير
معليش عند تعليق على الحروف لما أكتب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## vovaltm (29 يوليو 2006)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله للجميع ومزيدا من الاجتهاد بارك الله بهذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## المهندس الكبيييير (29 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff0000 00bfff 4b0082"] 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك ألف عافية
[/grade]المهندس الكبيييييييييييير
معليش عند تعليق على الحروف لما أكتب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## eng_civil82 (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## moon_781 (29 يوليو 2006)

thank you very much

thank you very much

thank you very much


----------



## الصميدعي (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد.... المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## صمت وٍ قهرٍ (29 يوليو 2006)

السلااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اشكرك اخي عمروو على هالجهود الرائعه 
وجزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## العميل117 (29 يوليو 2006)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## حسن فرج حسن (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يااخي ونتمني المزيد من الاشياء الطيبه


----------



## معالج انظمه (29 يوليو 2006)

حقيقة فهم الرسم الهندسي من البداية صعب الشكر الجزيل لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أحمد سالمان (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## roseflower (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
[grade="00008b Ff0000 008000 4b0082"]وافاد بكم اخوانكم المهندسين الصغييرين [/grade]


----------



## roseflower (29 يوليو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]جزاك الله خيرا 
وافاد بكم اخوانكم المهندسين الصغييرين المبتدئين [/frame]


----------



## atef a.zaher (29 يوليو 2006)

مجهود عظيم ولك كل الشكر والتقديرأخي عمرو 
اشكرك وبارك الله فيك-جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## nassora (29 يوليو 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MAIOSH (30 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHOO (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البندارى (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا و لكن نريد امثلة اقوى .... تحياتى


----------



## محمد2000 (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الطموح (30 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير.....


----------



## هيفاء القواسمي (30 يوليو 2006)

جل من لا يخطئ .. لله يعطيك العافية


----------



## dhu (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس نواف (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي عمر علي 

جزاك الله الف خير عنا...

وجعل جميع اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك

ونفع الله بك الأمة الإسلامية


----------



## ghanou (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## hot_breez (30 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عمرو وأكثر من أمثالك..انت لك ثواب عظيم عند ربنا باذن الله وكل الشباب اللي بساهموا في رفعة ورقي العمل الهندسي في الوطن العربي.


----------



## مهندسه الطب (30 يوليو 2006)

*رد*

شكرا جزيرا على المحاضره الرائعه والله يوفقكم ويوفقنا على فعل الخير
المهندسه اليس


----------



## adel abduslam ali (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لكل من عمر وعلى وبارك الله فيكم
واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## EnG.On The Way (30 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي عمرو موضوع رائع ومفيد
الرسم الهندسي شي ممتع للي يفهمه


جزاك الله خيرا وانشاء الله تعمل كوبرى احسن من ده كمان
أخوك م./ عمروعلى[/CENTER]


----------



## eng.mohad (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## غسان السويدي (30 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بيك حبيبي ونسأل الباري عز وجل ان يديم هذا المعروف وان يجعل هذا العمل زكاة علمكم


----------



## العقاري (30 يوليو 2006)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشقة العلم (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرة و نرجو المزيد الممتع ....


----------



## Abu Hassan (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ومن عليك بالعافية الدائـــــــــــــمة
واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## thunderbird2387 (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرااااااا علي المجهود


----------



## reem7 (31 يوليو 2006)

أشكر لك جهودك 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد2000 (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## dosat (31 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك على هذا المحظرة المفيدة واتمانا ان يفقك اللة فى دنيا والخرة


----------



## ابوقرون (31 يوليو 2006)

_[FRAME="11 70"]جزيت خيرا اخي [/FRAME]_


----------



## خيري الشريف (31 يوليو 2006)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## AmmarCAD (31 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
مثل هذه المحاضرات تفيد الكثيرين من المبتدئين الذين يدخلون الجامعات بمستويات متدنية فى الفهم الهندسى مما يعيق للاساتذة والمحاضرين من تقديم منهجهم 
وجزاكم الله الف خير 
[/FRAME]


----------



## وسام العبودي (31 يوليو 2006)

*وسام العبودي*

شكرآ يأخ عمرو على هذه الجهود


----------



## benghazi_girl (31 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير ا 
رجاء الاضافة اذا امكن 
وع جزيل الشكر


----------



## essam (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك ولكن نطلب المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maroocat (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود مع العلم انى مهندسة معمارية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedlutfi (1 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود عظيم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عطاري.كم (1 أغسطس 2006)

يا رب أدخله إلى جنات الخلد


----------



## ABO-BAKR (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا
ارجوا المساعده للحصول على معلومات اكثر في
machine element like shaft ,gears ,bearing
الانواع والاستخدام
وشكرا


----------



## أبوبكرالمملوك (1 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## أبو صقر (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير
أريد الحصول على كتب أو مواقع تفيد في الرسم الميكانيكي


----------



## ya_rab_elgana (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخونا الفاضل مهندس / عمرو علي هذه المحاضره 
ويا حبذا الا يتوقف الموضوع علي محاضره وانما اعرض اكثر ليستفاد الطلبه 
وان شاء الله اقدر افيدكم ولو بشيء بسيط 
ان اعمل معيده منتدبه بالهندسه الوصفيه لو اي طالب احتاج اي شيء انا تحت امره ويكلمني علي نفس الاسم وممكن بالتعاون مع الاخوه ننزل دروس علي الموقع يارب اقدر اساعد الطلبه المسلمين بشيء 

ادعوا الله ان يعين الجميع علي الخير 
واسالك الدعاء لي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## أحمد داود (2 أغسطس 2006)

*مشكور جدا*

مشكور جدا على ابداعك اخ عمرو حقيقى شكرا لك لكن بعد اذنك انا عندى تحفظ بسيط
على حد علمى ان فى الرسم الهندسى بيبقى الاليفيشن والسايد فيو فوق والبلان تحت وده عكس اللى
حضرتك عملته فى المثال اللى فى الاول ولو انا اللى غلطان ياريت تيفيدنى وعلى العموم شكرا جدا 
على المحاضره الهايله دى


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (2 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moin_naim (2 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل شكرا على الجهود ولكن اتمنى لو استطاع احدكم توفير مادة الرسم الهندسي اليدوي لي ان امكن . وشكرا


----------



## غريب الدار2006 (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيراً وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## السوسنه السوداء84 (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enternow (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم سدد خطى كل عبد من عبادك يسعى لخدمة الانسانيه


----------



## صفا محمود (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الذكي (3 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس الفاضل في سوالك الاول الم يكن عليك رسم المسقط الجانبي لانة هو المسقط الوحيد الذي يتم من خلالة تحديد الطول والعرض واللة مقدرين المجهود اللي قمت بة ولا تتاثر من رئي لاني قد اكون مخطى لكني عندما حاولتو رسم المجسم لم استطع تحديد الطول ولم استطع حتى تخيل المجسم اللة يحفضك افدني اذا كان هناك طريقة لتحديد المجسم في مثل هذا السؤال فانى طالب ميكانيكي واللةيعلم اني احبك في اللة


----------



## عاشقة العلم (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرة و نتمنى المزيد المعمق الى درجة المهارة في الرسم 
و أتمنى عرض مشاريع متنوعة من أجل الاستفادة.
و الحمد لله​


----------



## almoqasube (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوشادي العذيقي (3 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكراً يأخي الكريم على ماتقوم به من جهود 
لخدمة الطلاب والطلابات ....


----------



## علاء محسن علي (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك ياخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ونتمنى منك المزيد لصالح المهندس العربي ...


----------



## Asem Hamed (3 أغسطس 2006)

استمعت للجزء الأول من المحاضرة وهو أكثر من رائع وآثرت أن أشكرك وأدعو لك حتى أحقق لك الأمنية الوحيدة بعد هذا الإحساس بالرغبة الشديدة في أن نستفيد
كل الشكر والاحترام لكم مهندس عمرو


----------



## essam metwally (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته انا اقوم بتحميله الآن و أياً كان فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بإذن الله مهندس (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## م.عمر الدويدى (4 أغسطس 2006)

هذا المستطيل المشار اليه صحيح وجوده فى مسقط)elevation)
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]












[GRADE="0000FF 00008B FF4500 FF1493 F4A460"]دباسكو
hamedech
seya
مسعود آل درعان
civilengali
abhte
احمد فهمي
m00n15
med
دبدوب
zuhir sabah
ملك314
body55
al_7beeeeb
amir eleslam
hakhussein
احمد سعادة
اوكش
vovaltm
2911
المهندس الكبيييير
eng_civil82
moon_781
الصميدعي
صمت وٍ قهرٍ
العميل117
حسن فرج حسن
معالج انظمه
أحمد سالمان
Roseflower
atef a.zaher
nassora
MAIOSH
MOHOO
وائل البندارى
محمد2000
ابن الطموح
هيفاء القواسمي
Dhu
مهندس نواف
Ghanou
hot_breez
اليس
adel abduslam ali
EnG.On The Way
eng.mohad
غسان السويدي
العقاري
souna
Abu Hassan
thunderbird2387
reem7
محمد2000
dosat
ابوقرون
خيري الشريف
AmmarCAD
وسام العبودي
benghazi_girl
essam
maroocat
ahmedlutfi
ابوماجد_100
عطاري.كم
ABO-BAKR
أبوبكرالمملوك
أبو صقر
ya_rab_elgana
أحمد داود
arnold_eg2002
moin_naim
غريب الدار2006
السوسنه السوداء84
Enternow
محمد الجوداوي
صفا محمود
الذكي
souna
almoqasube
أبوشادي العذيقي
علاء محسن علي
Asem Hamed
essam metwally
بأذن الله مهندس
م.عمر الدويدى[/GRADE]







[GLINT]شاكر مروركم الكريم
و[/GLINT]







[/FRAME]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 أغسطس 2006)

civilengali قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ونتمنى منكم المزيد
> هل هناك برامج تشرح التجميع والأيزومترك




ان شاء الله نعملها محاضرة​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 أغسطس 2006)

احمد فهمي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> في الحديث القدسى يقول , مامعناه.. " عبدي لاتشكرني اذ لم تشكر من اجريت النعمة علي يداه "
> لاذا فأنا ممنون لمدي اهتمامكم بزوار موقعكم الرائع واحترامكم لما يرسل لكم من ملاحظات.....
> ولولا ظروف عائلية حالت دون تصفحي لكافة الموضوعات التي طرحتموها.. فأنني أأكد بعظائــــم
> ...




أخى العزيز

كلامك هذا دفعه للأمام
اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى ان افيدك
كما اتمنى ان تشاركنا اكثر فتفيدنا ونفيدك باذن الله​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 أغسطس 2006)

وائل البندارى قال:


> شكرا و لكن نريد امثلة اقوى .... تحياتى




ان شاء الله هناك محاضرة قادمة تضم امثله اقوى بالاضافه الى التجميع (ايزومترك)​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 أغسطس 2006)

ABO-BAKR قال:


> شكرا يا اخي على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا
> ارجوا المساعده للحصول على معلومات اكثر في
> machine element like shaft ,gears ,bearing
> الانواع والاستخدام
> وشكرا




جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز

ولكن للأسف انا مهندس مدنى وليس ميكانك
يمكنك طلب ما تريده او ان تضع اى استفسار لديك يخص الهندسة الميكانيكيه هنا
قســــم الهندســــــــة الميكانيكيــــــــة​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]


ya_rab_elgana قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخونا الفاضل مهندس / عمرو علي هذه المحاضره
> ويا حبذا الا يتوقف الموضوع علي محاضره وانما اعرض اكثر ليستفاد الطلبه
> وان شاء الله اقدر افيدكم ولو بشيء بسيط
> ...





أختى الغاليه
جزاك الله خيرا
والله ان الهندسة الوصفيه من اصعب مقررات السنه الاعداديه على الاطلاق 
كما كنت ارى من نتائجها اخر العام والحمد لله انا افهمها بشكل ممتاز فما رأيك بصفتك معيده بأن نتعاون معا لعمل دوره فى الهندسة الوصفيه 
انتظر الرد​




[/FRAME]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 أغسطس 2006)

أحمد داود قال:


> مشكور جدا على ابداعك اخ عمرو حقيقى شكرا لك لكن بعد اذنك انا عندى تحفظ بسيط
> على حد علمى ان فى الرسم الهندسى بيبقى الاليفيشن والسايد فيو فوق والبلان تحت وده عكس اللى
> حضرتك عملته فى المثال اللى فى الاول ولو انا اللى غلطان ياريت تيفيدنى وعلى العموم شكرا جدا
> على المحاضره الهايله دى




أخى العزيز
لقد درست الرسم الهندسى بهذه الطريق كما هى فى المحاضرة وطالما انك درسته بطريق مختلفه اذن الطريقتين صواب​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 أغسطس 2006)

moin_naim قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل شكرا على الجهود ولكن اتمنى لو استطاع احدكم توفير مادة الرسم الهندسي اليدوي لي ان امكن . وشكرا



أخى الكريم عن اى شىء كانت هذه المحاضرة اذن
كرر قرأتها مرة اخرى
ونقب فيها عن الرسم الهندسى اليدوى




ستجده ان شاء الله​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 أغسطس 2006)

الذكي قال:


> المهندس الفاضل في سوالك الاول الم يكن عليك رسم المسقط الجانبي لانة هو المسقط الوحيد الذي يتم من خلالة تحديد الطول والعرض واللة مقدرين المجهود اللي قمت بة ولا تتاثر من رئي لاني قد اكون مخطى لكني عندما حاولتو رسم المجسم لم استطع تحديد الطول ولم استطع حتى تخيل المجسم اللة يحفضك افدني اذا كان هناك طريقة لتحديد المجسم في مثل هذا السؤال فانى طالب ميكانيكي واللةيعلم اني احبك في اللة




اخى العزيز
الــــ plan
والــ Elevation
يعطوك كل الابعاد الازمه لرسم المجسم
راجع المحاضرة ستجد مسئله الابعاد مشروحه بها
اشكرك على حرصك​


----------



## niveen j.t.t (5 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيــــك العافـيـــــــة وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــك......

_niveen_ :63: / فلسطين ​


----------



## zeina (5 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع رائع 
و فائده جميله

سلمت يداك


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكراًً ويرجى المزيد أرجوك


----------



## nour_ghost (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## reem7 (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## علي داود (6 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الفائدة


----------



## صبرى محمود (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررا جدا


----------



## saidnasr (7 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المحاضره القيمه وهذا المجهود الرائع
اخوك سعيد الخولى


----------



## عمار بن شملان (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرآ...................اخ


----------



## عمار بن شملان (7 أغسطس 2006)

الله يزيدك علم نافع ........ امين


----------



## ya_rab_elgana (7 أغسطس 2006)

*وقـــــــــ ربـي زدنـي عـلـما ـــــــــــــــــــــــــل*

اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة *ya_rab_elgana*
_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخونا الفاضل مهندس / عمرو علي هذه المحاضره 
ويا حبذا الا يتوقف الموضوع علي محاضره وانما اعرض اكثر ليستفاد الطلبه 
وان شاء الله اقدر افيدكم ولو بشيء بسيط 
ان اعمل معيده منتدبه بالهندسه الوصفيه لو اي طالب احتاج اي شيء انا تحت امره ويكلمني علي نفس الاسم وممكن بالتعاون مع الاخوه ننزل دروس علي الموقع يارب اقدر اساعد الطلبه المسلمين بشيء 

ادعوا الله ان يعين الجميع علي الخير 
واسالك الدعاء لي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​_




أختى الغاليه
جزاك الله خيرا
والله ان الهندسة الوصفيه من اصعب مقررات السنه الاعداديه على الاطلاق 
كما كنت ارى من نتائجها اخر العام والحمد لله انا افهمها بشكل ممتاز فما رأيك بصفتك معيده بأن نتعاون معا لعمل دوره فى الهندسة الوصفيه 

انتظر الرد


أكرمك الله اخي الفاضل المهندس / عمرو 

ادعوا الله ان يوفقك لما فيه الخير للمسلمين 
ان شاء الله اوافق علي التعاون معكم 
واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ينفعنا بما عملمنا ويعيننا علي الخير 

واسالكم اخواني الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## افين (7 أغسطس 2006)

thank you 
i am


----------



## YASSERABD (7 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
وجاري التحميل 
ياسر عبد


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"]بشرى أخوانى الكرام
لكل السائلين عن الرسم المتقدم (غير المبتدئين)
سواء الرسم المدنى او المعمارى
اليكم مجموعه من اجمل الكتب بصيغه pdf اقل مايقال عنها انها جميله
وتضم

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 0000FF"]رسم تنفيذي
مجسمات معمارية الرسم المدنــي 
المنظور المعماري 
إظهار معماري
الفصل الأول-
الفصل الثاني 
المنظور المعماري الرسم بالحاسب الآلي 
إظهار و منظور بالحاسب الآلي 
الرسم بالحاسب الآلي[/GRADE]
اضغــــــــــط هنــــــــــا






هذا بالاضافه الى كتب فى الهنسة المعمارية
أضغــــــــط هنــــــــــا


وهكذا وباذن الله بهذه المحاضرة وهذه الكتب نكون قد انتهينا من مادة الرسم الهندسى بلا رجعه ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا
[/FRAME]​


----------



## ya_rab_elgana (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس / عمرو 
وصلتني رساله وعندما قمت بفتحها جاءت هذه الرساله
نأسف لا يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل 25 مشاركة 
فاعتذر علي ذلك وعدم ردي 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## وليدمحمد (9 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكراً على هذه الموضيع الجيدة وبرك الله فيكم على هذا العمل[/frame]


----------



## roseflower (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ياريت لو في مواقع لتعليم الرسم الميكانيكي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

ya_rab_elgana قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي المهندس / عمرو
> وصلتني رساله وعندما قمت بفتحها جاءت هذه الرساله
> نأسف لا يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل 25 مشاركة
> ...




أختى الغالية
لقد ارسلت لكى رساله بخصوص التنسيق لعمل دوره حول الهندسة الوصفيه
حاولى المشاركة اكثر فى الملتقى حتى تزيد عدد مشاركاتك عن 25 مشاركة ليمكنك ارسال وقرأءة الرسائل الخاصة​


----------



## عزات (10 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ya_rab_elgana (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا احاول باذن الله رغم ان مشاركاتي لم تتعدي 10 مشاركات 
لو امكن ارسال الرسائل علي الإيميل sima_bas2000علي الياهو وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Alaa Farrag (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## علي داود (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا شكرا على هذه المواضيع


----------



## علي داود (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اتمنى لكم الموفقية في طرح المواضيع


----------



## محبة الله (12 أغسطس 2006)

[blink]جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا [/blink]
[grade="00008b Ffa500 008000 4b0082"] محبة الله[/grade]


----------



## محبة الله (12 أغسطس 2006)

اخوانى من فضلكم اريد مواقع عن الخرسانه سابقة الاجهاد 
حيث انى لا استطيع استخدام الرسائل الخاصه لن هذه هى المشاركه الثالثه لى 
ارجو المساعده 
محبة الله


أختى العزيزه

http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/nchrp/nchrp_rpt_496.pdf

www.pci.org 
يحتوي الموقع علي قسم publiciations تجد به الmanual و لكن لابد من التسجيل بالموقع اولا

http://www.prestressconcrete.com/
https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/construction/revprec1.htm
http://pubs.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/cgi-bin/rp/rp2_abst_e?cjce_l99-043_26_ns_nf_cjce


وهنا تجدى مواقع مدنية كثيره يمكنك الابحار فيها لتجدى ضالتك وأكثر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11485
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6557

وهنا مكتبة القسم المدنى اذا تحبى الاستفاده منها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9222




]


----------



## فــــزّاع (14 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل


----------



## عمرو زهران (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صابر(asa) (15 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة...... وفى انتظار مثل هذه المحاضرات وشرح بعض البرامج وخاصة للمبتدئين.....


----------



## fahadradh (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا وتمنياتي لكم بتوفيق سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

رائع جدآ أخى
جزيل الشكر لجهودك الطيبه


----------



## dallak (17 أغسطس 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## سبع الليل (17 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## م/ ياسر الحربي (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أغسطس 2006)

*جميل*

شكراً كتاب جميل


----------



## hasson7 (21 أغسطس 2006)

Thank You
Mr.amro


----------



## وليدمحمد (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكراًعلى هذا العمل الممتاز


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## seya (22 أغسطس 2006)

والله احلى كتب واحلى برامج بنشوفها يعنى اقدر اقول هنا بيت المعرفة جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندسه الطب (22 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك, واكثر من امثالك


----------



## ابوسهم (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لهذة المحاضرة الجميلة


----------



## trust me (23 أغسطس 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## albraa (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed ali mohame (23 أغسطس 2006)

اناطالب فى المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها المشكلة هى احنا سمعنا كلام كتير ان المعهد فرصتة فى الشغل مهملة انا عايز رايكم فى هازا الموضوع الواحد بقى محبط جدا وهل يمكن التحويل من المعهد الى كلية هندسة 
وشكرا محمد على


----------



## mohamed ali mohame (23 أغسطس 2006)

اناطالب فى المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها المشكلة هى احنا سمعنا كلام كتير ان المعهد فرصتة فى الشغل مهملة انا عايز رايكم فى هازا الموضوع الواحد بقى محبط جدا وهل يمكن التحويل من المعهد الى كلية هندسة 
وشكرا محمد على


----------



## شملول (23 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شملول (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## شملول (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخي محمد علي طالب المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احب اطمئنك من ناحية المعهد فهو من اقوى المعاهد التكنولوجيه بمصر وهذا الكلام ليس كلاما نظريا ولكن انا اغلب اصدقائي المهندسين من خريجي هذا المعهد وهم من الدفعات المتقدمه خريجي عام 95 وجميعهم يعملون في اماكن محترمه جدا اهم شيء في الموضوع هو اثبات ذاتك وربنا يوفقك ولا تدع هذا المعهد المهم القيمه العلميه التي ستعود عليك من الدراسه فيه ولك تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## قاسم الكيم (24 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يا هلا بك أخي المهندس عمرو ..

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ..
و مشكور على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة ..


----------



## قاسم الكيم (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شعبان مجمود (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شعبان مجمود (26 أغسطس 2006)

_ألف شكرعلى جهدك_


----------



## شعبان مجمود (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

:28: شكراأخى


----------



## شعبان مجمود (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

شكرا لك يا أخى


----------



## TWeeTY (27 أغسطس 2006)

great efforts 

Mashkkor ya akhy


----------



## وهاب احمد جاسم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*wahab_1975************

:2: :30: :30: :30: :2: [FRAME="11 70"]شكرا الكم يا احلى ملتقى[/FRAME]


----------



## وهاب احمد جاسم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"]:30: :30: :30: :30: اليكم تحية خالصة باجمل عطور الورد والياسمين جميعا يا اعضاء وادارة هذا الملتقى الرائع:30: [/FRAME]


----------



## عمر طالب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمود البكر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*حفظك الله اخى وهاب احمد جاسم*

اتمنى لك كل توفيق بحياتك العلمية والعملية وجميع الأخوات والأخوة الأعضاء
سدد الله خطاكم ونفع بكم الأمة


----------



## اختار إسم غيره (1) (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك كثيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## م/ نصر (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا بش مهندس على هذه المحاضرات القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي داود (4 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس علي
مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alsalhi (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي ....

(سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم ..... عدد خلقه , ورضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , ومداد كلماته)


----------



## body55 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهود عظيم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مينا عيسي نظير (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا
ولكننا نريد ان نتعلم كيف نستنتج المشقط التالت


----------



## وسام جبر (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## وسام جبر (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خير.....فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## علي الموسوي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وكثر الله من امثالكم


----------



## عمروعلى3 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

جديد فى الصفحة الاولى ((اول مشاركة ))


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

عذرا تم تغير العنوان
ليناسب الجديد مما احتواه الموضوع

أتمنى لكم الاستفادة
شاكر ومقدر لكم


----------



## AMSE (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحه كتب جميله 
مشكور فعلا على الكتب دى

احمد (مدنى الزقازيق)


----------



## م وليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد فهمي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء00 اولا كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير. 
ثانيا .. اعتذر لرسالتي التي لم انجح في اعدادها من قبل لعدم درايتي , كما اشكركم علي اهتمامكم باعضاء الملتقي.. مع خاص تحياتي لكم جميعا 
اخوكم / احمد فهمي


----------



## احمد السماحى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ العزيز ع المجهود الرائع 
ورمضان كريم
بلغك الله اجر صومك


----------



## amin22 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي


----------



## شملول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شملول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## شملول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عطور ليبيا (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس عمرو... ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## bookky (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاك


----------



## shariqi2000 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير
وبارك فيك


----------



## dena noor al_den (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## dena noor al_den (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## دعيج (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووور اخوي عمرو يعجبني تميزك واختيارك للمواضيع


----------



## midoelect (3 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد الشيحه (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا أقول والله كلمات الشكر كلها لا توفيك حقك على هذا العمل الرائع

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## abl102 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abl102 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شيء رائع والحين الواحد ما يحتاج يروح كل شوي للدكتور يسأله


----------



## محب العترة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يالعزيز وعساك بالتوفيق


----------



## وائل البندارى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحياتى*

ارجو ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## طالب مهندس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو وبارك الله فيك

أريد أن أعلم هل يحق لي نشر هذه المحاضرة أو رفعها مثلا في منتدى آخر أو جروب هندسي أو ما شابه - طبعا مع الاحتفاظ بها كما هي دون أي تغيير
أم أنها خاصة بالمنتدى هنا فقط
وجزاك الله خيرا
أخوك معتز
رابعة مدني


----------



## وائل البندارى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الى الصديق عمرو،
اكيد و لو احتجت المزيد تحت امرك 
تحياتى و بالتوفيق 
انا مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي متخصص فى اكثر من برنامج autocad 2d & 3d - inventor - unigraphic - finite element


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

طالب مهندس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو وبارك الله فيك
> 
> أريد أن أعلم هل يحق لي نشر هذه المحاضرة أو رفعها مثلا في منتدى آخر أو جروب هندسي أو ما شابه - طبعا مع الاحتفاظ بها كما هي دون أي تغيير
> أم أنها خاصة بالمنتدى هنا فقط
> ...


 

أخى العزيز
حقوق النسخ محفوظة لكل مسلم
تحياتى


----------



## طالب مهندس (5 ديسمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> أخى العزيز
> حقوق النسخ محفوظة لكل مسلم
> تحياتى



جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله منك


----------



## الواد العفريت (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر بس في سؤال
ممكن توضح المساقط علشان مش زي المساقط الي انا استنتجتها 
متهيالي ان في مسقط الـs.v معكوس الرجاء اعادة النظر


----------



## آسر عبد السلام (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوه يل بشمهندس


----------



## علي ال مسافر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## MDREAM (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا باشا


----------



## احمد هوها (3 يناير 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك فى عملك_


----------



## عطور ليبيا (6 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى ومشرفنا الكريم عمروعلى ومزيدا من الابداعات


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

مرة اخرىمع كل التقدير لك مهندسنا الغالي ولجميع الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين وغير المشاركين


----------



## المهندس عز (1 مارس 2007)

نشكركم على هذة المعلومات وارجوافادتى بعلم الهيدروليكا سريعا وشكرا


----------



## mcosama13 (2 مارس 2007)

mereci beaucoup


----------



## المخترع الصغير (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وكم كنت اتمنى ان احصل على برنامج في الرسم الهندسي الميكانيكي بشكل مبسط لا يحتاج الى جهد كبير مثل الاوتوكاد او غيره


----------



## اشرف العراقي (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك الله يخليك ويحفظك


----------



## اشرف العراقي (7 مارس 2007)

شكر كثير الك


----------



## المخترع الصغير (8 مارس 2007)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## body55 (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## احمد هوها (16 مارس 2007)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> احترف الرسم الهندسى من اول انواع الخطوط حتى المساقط والظل ورسم المجسمات والكثير عن الرسم الهندسى
> ...


السلام عليكم 
انا فى اولى هندسه قسم مدنى وبدرس رسم (استيل )(وخرصانه ) وعايز اهرف الرسم مهم فى قسم مدنى ولا


----------



## ابراهيم زاخو (19 أبريل 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامه المهندس (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير ... خدمة انسانية جليلة ..ادعو لك من كل قلبي بالموفقية


----------



## naid (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## virus001 (2 مايو 2007)

*thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> احترف الرسم الهندسى من اول انواع الخطوط حتى المساقط والظل ورسم المجسمات والكثير عن الرسم الهندسى
> ...


thank uuuuu


----------



## احمد محروس سعد (18 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا اخي*

نتمني من الله الافلده


----------



## amr_said53 (18 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم ..... عدد خلقه , ورضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , ومداد كلماته)


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.عطا (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جارى التحميل والتجربه:15:1


----------



## the pump (27 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
ووفقنا وإياكم للعمل بمرضاته
والفوز بجناته
اللهم آمين


----------



## the pump (27 أغسطس 2007)

*عفواً أخي الفاضل*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> تاريخ الاضافه 8/8/2006
> ...




عفواً أخي الفاضل عمرو
الرابطان المضافان بخصوص الرسم الإنشائي
لايعملان للأسف ...

أرجو منك مراجعته
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس ان الرابط لا يعمل ومشكور


----------



## the pump (29 أغسطس 2007)

the pump قال:


> عفواً أخي الفاضل عمرو
> الرابطان المضافان بخصوص الرسم الإنشائي
> لايعملان للأسف ...
> 
> ...




بشرى أخوانى الكرام
لكل السائلين عن الرسم المتقدم (غير المبتدئين)
سواء الرسم المدنى او المعمارى
اليكم مجموعه من اجمل الكتب بصيغه pdf اقل مايقال عنها انها جميله
وتضم[/CENTER]

رسم تنفيذي
مجسمات معمارية الرسم المدنــي 
المنظور المعماري 
إظهار معماري
الفصل الأول-
الفصل الثاني 
المنظور المعماري الرسم بالحاسب الآلي 
إظهار و منظور بالحاسب الآلي 
الرسم بالحاسب الآلي
اضغــــــــــط هنــــــــــا​ 




​ 
هذا بالاضافه الى كتب فى الهنسة المعمارية
أضغــــــــط هنــــــــــا​




[/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

سلام للمرة الثانية اقول ان الرابط لايعمل ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## حسين احمد9 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يا هلا بك أخي المهندس عمرو ..

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ..
و مشكور على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة ..

و تقبل تحياتي ..

(سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم ..... عدد خلقه , ورضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , ومداد كلماته


----------



## call_of_duty (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج القيم


----------



## بشيرالشيخ (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## ابو مصطفى العبيدي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (28 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف اضف موضوع جديد يا اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedhien (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود عظيممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله عنك جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وربنا يزيدك من نعيمه 
تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة الأعزاء في هذا الملتقى الكريم وخارجه دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## new daz (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .. تحياتي..


----------



## يحيى يحيى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

​بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب ال​عالمين
وصلي اللهم على نبيك وحبيبك محمد وعلى الة واصحابة ومن اتبع سنتة وهدية الى يوم الدين 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
قبل ما اقرا اي شيئ احب ان ادعوا لك 
الله يزيد من علمك 
ويهدي قلبك 
ويحفظ عليك لسانك وجوارحك 
الهم نور قلبه بالايمان وزينة بالاحسان 
وجازه اللهم عنا ون المسلمين خير الجزاء 
وصلي اللهم على نبيك وحبيبك محمد وعلى الة واصحابة ومن اتبع سنتة وهدية الى يوم الدين 
والحمد لله ر​ب العالمين


----------



## depo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

يا سلام 
جزاك الله الف خير وتشكر على المشاركة


----------



## اسكتش (2 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم
مشكور ان شاء الله، ولكنى لم اتمكن من الحصول على الكتب حيث تواجهنى مشكلة مع الموقع اللى موجود عليها الملفات . فعامة جزاك الله خيرا على نيتك فى نفع المسلمين واثبك الله عليها وشكراً.


----------



## منير الجزائري (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نور الزمان (3 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## جنة محمد (29 مارس 2008)

أهل السنَّـة إذا قعدت بهم أعمالهم قامت بهم عقائدهم
وأهل البدعـة إذا قامت بهم أعمالهم قعدت بهم عقائدهم 



حمل المكتبة الشاملة 5511 كتاب في مختلف العلوم الشرعية بإمكانية البحث والأخذ والإضافة ​

قال ابن الأعرابي
.
.
وأجرأُ من رأيتُ بظهْرِ غيب ... على عَيب الرِّجال ذوُو العيوبِ
.
.​


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس لم تصلني المواقع بصورة واضحة ياريت اعادة الارسال


----------



## shrek (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي ....


----------



## صائب العربي (7 أبريل 2008)

شكراً على هذا الجهد الطيب وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وانشاء الله يوفقك


----------



## المهندسةُ المدنيةً (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## البوليتكنك (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سلامة جابر (9 أبريل 2008)

شاكريييييييييييييييين افضالكم


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

سبحلن الله و بحمده , سبحان الله العظيم , عدد خلقه , و رضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , و مداد كلماته


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووورة


----------



## نانسى العزب (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم .... اشكرك كثيرا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (20 أبريل 2008)

*ابو مؤمن*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر والله يوفقك


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (17 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور وجزاكم اللة خيرا"


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (17 يوليو 2008)

_*thanx alot*_ 


:56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## محمد الزئبق (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا 

خالص تحياتي


----------



## hado (18 يوليو 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نجوى طه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجوى طه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

والله اخي المرفقات مش شغالة معي يا ريت تتاكد منها
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

:76::60::10::28::75: انا عاوز اوتوكاد:73:


عمروعلى3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> احترف الرسم الهندسى من اول انواع الخطوط حتى المساقط والظل ورسم المجسمات والكثير عن الرسم الهندسى
> ...


----------

